# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Bezugsquellen >  Angelladen in Khon Kaen

## isaanfan

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt jemand ein Geschäft für Anglerbedarf in oder um Khon Kaen und verrät mir wo? Insbsondere, wo man auch unterscheidliche Angelsehne kaufen kann.

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## Lage

Am Eingang vom Nachtmarkt in Ban Cam Hai war, wenn man am Parkplatz am See steht, in den Häusern links der Eingangsstraße ein Laden der Ruten und Spulen verkauft hat.

Gruß Lage

----------


## isaanfan

@Lage:
Danke für den Tip. Ich werde mir das Geschäft ansehen.

isaanfan

----------


## Siamfan

Wenn es keine Rute und Rolle sein muss, ... Haken, Schnur, Blei kann man fast ueberall kaufen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Wenn es keine Rute und Rolle sein muss, ... Haken, Schnur, Blei kann man fast ueberall kaufen.


Auch in Khon Kaen!

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Ich hatte mir 3Ruten und Rollen mitgebracht,  habe aber immer,  bis heute lieber nur "von Hand" gefischt.

----------


## Siamfan

Das war eigentlich meine "Lieblings-Angel":
 
Das ist noch eine der alten Wasserflaschen, sollte aber mit einer glattrunden PET-Flasche auch gehen.
Der (Besen)Stiel wird bis zum Flaschenboden durchgeschoben und dann mittig festgeschraubt!
Eventuell muss man das Gewinde am Hals etwas abschneiden (absaegen), damit der Stiel durchpasst.

----------


## Siamfan

Ideal ist das zum Tintenfischfang (gibt es in Khon Kaen nicht) oder andere Fische ueber schlepp-Koeder-Fische.
Man laesst den Schlepp-Koeder etwa 30 cm runterhaengen, haelt die Flasche am Stiel neben dem Koerper.
Dann macht man eine Halbkreisbewegung am Kopf vorbei, und zeigt mit der Flasche ungefaehr auf die Stelle, wo der Koeder hinsoll.
Der fliegt jetzt durch die Wucht weg und spult voll sauber die Schnur dabei ab!

*30 m ist machbar!!!*

Jetzt lasse ich die Schnur durch die linke Hand laufen, halte das Hilfsgeraet in der rechten am Stiel und wickele langsam die Schnur auf.

----------


## Siamfan

Wer kein Plastik benutzen will, kann auch Bambus nehmen!
Das ist dann aber schon etwas schwerer.

----------


## Siamfan

Ansonsten habe ich nur mit Schnur, Blei, Haken und Koeder geangelt.
Im Boot habe ich einfach das Blei mal ins Wasser laufen lassen.
Nach etwa 40m habe ich die Schnur wieder reingeholt und eine Schleife sauber ueber die andere links neben mich ins Boot gelegt.
Jetzt gibt es verschiedene Moeglichkeiten.
Die einfachste, alles in eine Hand und in Richtung Anstelle schmeissen. Auch hier sind 30 m nur Uebungssache.
Die Schnur spult sauber ab und sie wird nach dem Absinken auf leichten Zug gehalten und liegt dabei ueber der Spitze des Zeigefingers.

----------


## wein4tler

Isaanfan hat den Post 2012 hier reingestellt. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er das von Dir Geschriebene noch liest.

----------


## Siamfan

> Isaanfan hat den Post 2012 hier reingestellt. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er das von Dir Geschriebene noch liest.


Ja, der Beitrag wurde 2930- mal gelesen, fuer *die* schreibe ich!

Und die haben das sicher nicht wegen der Antwort von 'Lage' gemacht!?

Wir koennen ja mal drauf achten, wie oft er jetzt noch gelesen wird.

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt sind es 100 Hits mehr.

So kann man sich ueberall preiswert behelfen.


SchleppKoeder werfe ich locker 30 Meter.

Blei und Haken besser aus der Hand.

----------

